# che bello



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

sono uscito con una ragazza, single 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , è stato un bel pomeriggio

pranzetto fuori gita in campagna..lei mi aveva proposto un thè serale ma avevo già un impegno

lei carina e dolce

vedremo...comunque sono contento tutto qui
che la vita è bella, avevo un raggio di sole sul viso mentre stavo con lei a tavola e non lavoravo! bene così un bacione a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sono uscito con una ragazza, single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono contenta per te ale , davvero!
a volte basta poco per ricordarsi che la vita è bella.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

si hai ragione, lei ha una cagnetta è stata una giornata semplice ma bella, col cielo di novembre e il tramonto frettoloso.......

anche lei bella persona...gentile!


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

Che bella notizia Ale !!


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

grazie per ora è solo un'uscita ora le ho mandato un sms per sapere se il ritorno è ok......aspetterò di sentirla e vediamo se si riesce insieme....
magari mi chiama lei


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie per ora è solo un'uscita ora le ho mandato un sms per sapere se il ritorno è ok......aspetterò di sentirla e vediamo se si riesce insieme....
> magari mi chiama lei


O anche tu , un pò di corteggiamento non guasta !


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> O anche tu , un pò di corteggiamento non guasta !



bè non credo di rinvitarla ancora se lei non mi darà nessun segnale che so una telefonata o un sms....il mio l'ho fatto

senza paranoie sto qui.......so ORA quel che valgo


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

Sai che pensavo ti avesse invitato lei ?
Comunque un pò e un pò non va mai male , cioè credo dopo il primo passo ( dell' uomo )si agisca spontaneamente , senza calcoli


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Sai che pensavo ti avesse invitato lei ?
> Comunque un pò e un pò non va mai male , cioè credo dopo il primo passo ( dell' uomo )si agisca spontaneamente , senza calcoli



bè no l'ho invitata io lei ha subito accettato....

ora vediamo in questa settimana che succede anche lei esce da una storia fallimentare ha 32 anni e sta vendendo casa dato che si è lasciata con un uomo di 36 dopo 4 anni....


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

ma tu quanti anni hai ale?


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

31


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> 31


è sei di roma?

lol, da domani possiamo anche trovarci al bar a picchiarci.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è sei di roma?
> 
> lol, da domani possiamo anche trovarci al bar a picchiarci.


si ma solo se vieni con Uno te da solo non basti


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè no l'ho invitata io lei ha subito accettato....
> 
> ora vediamo in questa settimana che succede anche lei esce da una storia fallimentare ha 32 anni e sta vendendo casa dato che si è lasciata con un uomo di 36 dopo 4 anni....


Massì , vedi che succede e se hai voglia di sentirla chiamala a prescindere da chi ha chiamato chi . Del resto è anche probabile che sia scottata anche lei come te .
Ti ha detto perchè si sono lasciati e da quanto ? ( Giusto per capire se l'ex potrebbe ancora rappresentare qualcosa piuttosto che no )


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ma solo se vieni con Uno te da solo non basti


perchè sei 2 metri per 1?


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Massì , vedi che succede e se hai voglia di sentirla chiamala a prescindere da chi ha chiamato chi . Del resto è anche probabile che sia scottata anche lei come te .
> Ti ha detto perchè si sono lasciati e da quanto ? ( Giusto per capire se l'ex potrebbe ancora rappresentare qualcosa piuttosto che no )



no è finita davvero, dice che condividevano zero, lei mi piace nel senso che "sembra" vicina a me, oggi passeggiata in campagna con la sua cagnetta

si faceva mille scrupoli per non sporcami le macchina, si è fatta mille scrupoli per dividere il conto del ristorante e poi tratta con molto amore la cagnetta

piccoli segnali.

il suo ex pare si annoiasse a fare cose del genere e in più credo fosse finita presto la passione la madre è stata saggia e le ha detto NON CREDERE ora che ti lasci, CHE ARRIVI IL PRINCIPE AzzURRO....


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Novembre 2008)

Son contento per te Ale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Invitala tu ad uscire un'altra volta, sei tu l'uomo.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè sei 2 metri per 1?



2 x 2 x 3,14


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son contento per te Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmmmm 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non lo so se lo faccio


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no è finita davvero, dice che condividevano zero, lei mi piace nel senso che "sembra" vicina a me, oggi passeggiata in campagna con la sua cagnetta
> 
> si faceva mille scrupoli per non sporcami le macchina, si è fatta mille scrupoli per dividere il conto del ristorante e poi tratta con molto amore la cagnetta
> 
> ...


Avrà apprezzato molto , a prescindere dalle abitudini che aveva con l' ex  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ! 
In quanto al principe ...magari sei tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chiamala chiamala !


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

comunque grazie ragazzi per il sincero affetto
 ricambio a voi tutto l'amore del mondo


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> comunque grazie ragazzi per il sincero affetto
> ricambio a voi tutto l'amore del mondo


anche a me?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> anche a me?


perche' no, Ale e' un generoso.


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

a tutti....figurati.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

Aspetta che chiami lei senza aspettarti che lo faccia.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si hai ragione, lei ha una cagnetta è stata una giornata semplice ma bella, col cielo di novembre e il tramonto frettoloso.......
> 
> anche lei bella persona...gentile!


è così dolce quando trovi una persona bella e gentile.
sarà che ormai è merce così' rara.
son proprio contenta per te ale


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aspetta che chiami lei senza aspettarti che lo faccia.



infatti se lo fa bene altrimenti pazienza....il mio l'ho fatto


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è così dolce quando trovi una persona bella e gentile.
> sarà che ormai è merce così' rara.
> son proprio contenta per te ale



grazie tesò


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

ieri una sua domanda mi ha fatto pensare

"come mai a lavoro hai la nomina da gigolò?"

io le ho detto che non è vero....e che se sparlano è sempre meglio di non dire nulla. come a dire bene o male basta che ne parlino.......

forse ha paura.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ieri una sua domanda mi ha fatto pensare
> 
> "come mai a lavoro hai la nomina da gigolò?"
> 
> ...


Si ha sempre paura, poca o tanta, quando ci si rapporta con gli altri.
Tutto normale.

Comunque gigolò è sinonimo di prostituta, quindi magari (speriamo)intendeva "tombeur de femme". In questo caso la donna a volte si fa punto d'orgoglio nel mettersi alla prova. Cose tipo "io non ci casco di certo, lo prendo per il naso e lo faccio pirlare come una trottola" e cose del genere, per poi fare la fine delle altre e piangere diperata per "colpa di quel bastardo". Ma da quello che dici non sembra il tipo.
Occhio che non si riveli una repressa: a volte troppa dolcezza sbandierata nasconde la vipera. Pericolosissssssssimo.


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

no è elfica come la definisco io

ci siamo risentiti mandandole un messaggio ci siamo accordati per vederci giovedi......giornata insieme lei è libera io idem 
dice che le fa piacere!! vediamo


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no è elfica come la definisco io
> 
> ci siamo risentiti mandandole un messaggio ci siamo accordati per vederci giovedi......giornata insieme lei è libera io idem
> dice che le fa piacere!! vediamo


Alla fine hai ceduto, allora, eh? l'hai mandato tu il messaggio.
Eppure mi sembravi così solido nella convinzione di aspettare un suo segnale......


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla fine hai ceduto, allora, eh? l'hai mandato tu il messaggio.
> Eppure mi sembravi così solido nella convinzione di aspettare un suo segnale......



bè io le ho detto poi ci vediamo....era diciamo un saluto
poi lei mi ha dato subito i giorni dicendomi quando vuoi te e sei libero.....

ho fatto male?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè io le ho detto poi ci vediamo....era diciamo un saluto
> poi lei mi ha dato subito i giorni dicendomi quando vuoi te e sei libero.....
> 
> ho fatto male?


non stare a seguire regole del cavolo...se hai voglia di mandarle un sms  mandaglielo.
hai fatto benissimo


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

ma si si lei ha accettato senza problemi
è quello che cerco spontaneità e non giochetti da pippe mentali


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non stare a seguire regole del cavolo...*se hai voglia di mandarle un sms  mandaglielo.*
> hai fatto benissimo


CRISTO!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma si si lei ha accettato senza problemi
> *è quello che cerco spontaneità e non giochetti da pippe mentali*


che fanno più danni che altro.
la gente dovrebbe fare quello che si sente, sopratutto all'inizio.
la spontaneità in genere è sempre premiata


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CRISTO!



madonna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cioè?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> madonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non fare il "bambinello" OSA!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fare il "bambinello" OSA!



oso si infatti ci vediamo giovedì


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> oso si infatti ci vediamo giovedì
















  BRAVO!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVO!



grazie tesò


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma si si lei ha accettato senza problemi
> è quello che cerco spontaneità e non giochetti da pippe mentali


Pippe mentali o no, io in palestra insegno sempre a trovare il proprio punto di equilibrio, poi tastare il terreno ed appoggiare il passo solo se si sente solido.
Paranoia? Forse perchè ogni volta che "mi lascio andare" poi mi brucia il c.lo.
Con questo non voglio dire che hai fatto male, anzi, in queste cose vale il "carpe diem", però mantenere una posizione di equilibrio ripara da eventuali urti inattesi......


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pippe mentali o no, io in palestra insegno sempre a trovare il proprio punto di equilibrio, poi tastare il terreno ed appoggiare il passo solo se si sente solido.
> Paranoia? Forse perchè ogni volta che "mi lascio andare" poi mi brucia il c.lo.
> Con questo non voglio dire che hai fatto male, anzi, in queste cose vale il "carpe diem", però mantenere una posizione di equilibrio ripara da eventuali urti inattesi......


alce, almeno all'inizio la spontaneità è la cosa migliore!
poi dopo impari a essere più "calcolatore "


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

*Per Ale*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9TQngaeG_f8

Centro di gravita

Una vecchia bretone con un cappello e un ombrello di carta di riso e canna
di bambù
capitani coraggiosi
furbi contrabbandieri macedoni
gesuiti euclidei
vestiti come dei bonzi per entrare a corte degli imperatori della dinastia
dei Ming.
Cerco un centro di gravità permanente
che non mi faccia mai cambiare idea sulle cose sulla gente
avrei bisogno di...
coro:
Cerco un centro di gravità permanente
che non mi faccia mai cambiare idea sulle cose sulla gente.
Over and over again
per le strade di Pechino erano giorni di maggio
tra noi si scherzava a raccogliere ortiche
non sopporto i cori russi la musica finto rock la new wave italiana il free
jazz punk inglese
neanche la nera africana
Cerco un centro di gravità permanente
che non mi faccia mai cambiare idea sulle cose sulla gente
avrei bisogno di...
coro:
Cerco un centro di gravità permanente
che non mi faccia mai cambiare idea sulle cose sulla gente
over and over again
you are a woman in love baby come into my life
baby I need your love
I want your love
over and over again.





​


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

grazie tesò!


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alce, almeno all'inizio la spontaneità è la cosa migliore!
> poi dopo impari a essere più "calcolatore "


Sono convinto esattamente del contrario. (in linea di principio, poi io sono un libro aperto fin da prima ancora di incontrarsi).

Prima è meglio tastare il terreno, poi ci si può aprire quanto si vuole.
Terribile l'idea che appena un rapporto si può considerare "avviato" si cominci a fare i detective e gli analisti. A quel punto la fiducia dovrebbe invece avere il sopravvento.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono convinto esattamente del contrario. (in linea di principio, poi io sono un libro aperto fin da prima ancora di incontrarsi).
> 
> *Prima è meglio tastare il terreno, poi ci si può aprire quanto si vuole.*
> *Terribile l'idea che appena un rapporto si può considerare "avviato" si cominci a fare i detective e gli analisti. A quel punto la fiducia dovrebbe invece avere il sopravvento*.


ma scusa, all'inizio non conosci l'altro, quindi ovviamente ci si lascia andare allegramente alla spontaneità.
devi conoscerlo.
io poi sarei contraria a qualsiasi calcolo durante una relazione , ma putroppo non è possibile sempre


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, all'inizio non conosci l'altro, quindi ovviamente ci si lascia andare allegramente alla spontaneità.
> devi conoscerlo.
> io poi sarei contraria a qualsiasi calcolo durante una relazione , ma putroppo non è possibile sempre


Quindi tu, allorchè incontri una persona che non conosci ma che di primo acchito ti piglia, ci scarichi sopra a pàta verta fantasie, speranze e confidenze, poi, quando sai che puoi fidarti, metti in cantiere la possibilità di guardarti le spalle. Strano!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi tu, allorchè incontri una persona che non conosci ma che di primo acchito ti piglia, ci scarichi sopra a pàta verta fantasie, speranze e confidenze, poi, quando sai che puoi fidarti, metti in cantiere la possibilità di guardarti le spalle. Strano!


oh alce..io c'ho 42 anni.....mica 18 
non sto parlando di confidenze e speranze ma di non lasciarsi condizionare da mando o non mando sms......ale è all'inizio di una relazione con una ragazza che gli è parsa bella, buona e gentile.
e sopratutto stiamo parlando di un sms


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh alce..io c'ho 42 anni.....mica 18
> non sto parlando di confidenze e speranze ma di non lasciarsi condizionare da mando o non mando sms......ale è all'inizio di una relazione con una ragazza che gli è parsa bella, buona e gentile.
> e sopratutto stiamo parlando di un sms


Difatti anche il mio consiglio di prudenza va proporzionato alla situazione. Quando ha detto di aver mandato lui il msg mica l'ho insultato, l'ho solo preso bonariamente un po' in giro. Inoltre, ripeto, io sono il primo che non riesce a tenersi a freno.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, all'inizio non conosci l'altro, quindi ovviamente ci si lascia andare allegramente alla spontaneità.
> devi conoscerlo.
> io poi sarei contraria a qualsiasi calcolo durante una relazione , ma putroppo non è possibile sempre


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sono uscito con una ragazza, single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love makes the world go round


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

grazie bella 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vediamo giovedi ho organizzato passeggiata al lago e cenetta in un paesino medievale

lei voleva venire senza cane ma non mi va che lo lascia sola a casa

invitate le due femmine


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo ale!!! ahh se non fossi così  giovane..


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mmmmmm...

meglio che non ci penso! 

troppo invidia!

auguri...


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> comunque grazie ragazzi per il sincero affetto
> ricambio a voi tutto l'amore del mondo


caxxo sembri Renato Zero con i suoi sorcini


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fare il "bambinello" OSA!


Osare? quella gli chiede se è davvero un gigolò come lo descrivono perchè magari voleva, col the serale, testarne la consistenza e tu gli dici di osare?
Mandare un sms è osare?
Oddio che stravolgimenti!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> caxxo sembri Renato Zero con i suoi sorcini



è rivolto anche te....tranquillo sorcio


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è rivolto anche te....tranquillo sorcio












   uno..ciapa su e porta a cà


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lei vuole trombare non lo capisci?
OSA!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Osare? quella gli chiede se è davvero un gigolò come lo descrivono perchè magari voleva, col the serale, testarne la consistenza e tu gli dici di osare?
> Mandare un sms è osare?
> Oddio che stravolgimenti!



ma io non me la voglio "trombare"

io voglio starci bene tutto qui.


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è rivolto anche te....tranquillo sorcio


renatone mi sta sui cabasisi


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma io non me la voglio "trombare"
> 
> io voglio starci bene tutto qui.


su questo ci avrei giurato ma devi pensare anche a cosa vorrebbe lei. se no poi non ti lamentare che durano come una farfalla


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> lei vuole trombare non lo capisci?
> OSA!



lei non vuole trombare
esce ora da una storia di 4 anni
una casa in vendita

ci vuole tempo per simili ferite e poi decide lei non io a chi la dare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















io sto bene lo stesso e ieri sono stato bene dopo tanto tempo
con una persona dolce con cui ci si può parlare di tutto e soprattutto molto sensibile
si vede come tratta la cagnetta


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> renatone mi sta sui cabasisi


ma che pirla sei??


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> renatone mi sta sui cabasisi



infatti mi hai dato del Renato che è pure gay 

	
	
		
		
	


	





un'offesa che vale doppio!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> lei non vuole trombare
> esce ora da una storia di 4 anni
> una casa in vendita
> 
> ...


quindi se lei fosse una dea del sesso ci rimarresti male!?!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> su questo ci avrei giurato ma devi pensare anche a cosa vorrebbe lei. se no poi non ti lamentare che durano come una farfalla



guarda c'è Lds a Roma in caso giovedi sera chiamo kui così mi spiega come si fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























e se non ce la facciamo in 2 te sei disponbile per una videoconferenza?


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> quindi se lei fosse una dea del sesso ci rimarresti male!?!


no non mi interessa e non credo lei lo sia


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no non mi interessa e non credo lei lo sia


a volte le apparenze ingannano ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> guarda c'è Lds a Roma in caso giovedi sera chiamo kui così mi spiega come si fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


videoconferenza? se vengo vi metto in fila tutti e 3


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> lei vuole trombare non lo capisci?
> OSA!



ma quanto sei "brutale"


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma quanto sei "brutale"


se mi da il numero glielo chiedo io direttamente (di trombarsi alesera). Ci credi che sono capace?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi da il numero glielo chiedo io direttamente (di trombarsi alesera). Ci credi che sono capace?


*SI!*​


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> lei non vuole trombare
> esce ora da una storia di 4 anni
> una casa in vendita
> 
> ...


 
tu coccolala e fai bene a non essere frettoloso!

se poi ti salta adosso lei............  pazienza!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> tu coccolala e fai bene a non essere frettoloso!
> 
> se poi ti salta adosso lei............ pazienza!


E il cane dove lo lasciano?


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi da il numero glielo chiedo io direttamente (di trombarsi alesera). Ci credi che sono capace?



si ce la vedo che fa volontariato


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E il cane dove lo lasciano?



è cagnetta magari inizio da lei...


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Uno*



unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi da il numero glielo chiedo io direttamente (di trombarsi alesera). Ci credi che sono capace?


 
Se vuoi butto giù una bozza per la richiesta in forma galante... temo la tua verbalità diretta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è cagnetta magari inizio da lei...


non farti mordere i gioielli però


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è cagnetta magari inizio da lei...


 
dai! questa potevi anche evitare!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi butto giù una bozza per la richiesta in forma galante... temo la tua verbalità diretta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo il suo pronto saprei calibrare la forma ... comunque accetto suggerimenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




prima al bar, con le due bariste, sono riuscito a parlare di sesso anal con molta semplicità ... hanno iniziato loro e io mica mi imbarazzo!!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> dai! questa potevi anche evitare!



gioco dai!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Dopo il suo pronto saprei calibrare la forma ... comunque accetto suggerimenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi fido di te
poi ti do il cellulare


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> dai! questa potevi anche evitare!


ma dai si scherza!


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi fido di te
> poi ti do il cellulare


 attendo mp  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non di renato zero ok?


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Uno*



unodinoi ha detto:


> attendo mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A volte rimpiango di non avere il dono dell'ubiquità... chissà che mi perdo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A volte rimpiango di non avere il dono dell'ubiquità... chissà che mi perdo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nel senso che vorresti stare qualche giorno con me?


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Uno*



unodinoi ha detto:


> nel senso che vorresti stare qualche giorno con me?


Sì... in puro spirito, mi basta vedere che combini!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

comunque non voglio farmi dei film

vedremo giovedi come va


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sono uscito con una ragazza, single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ale, dimmi che non pensi di NON chiamarla...!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ale, dimmi che non pensi di NON chiamarla...!



bè ci siamo accordati per giovedi può bastare no


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Ok!

Ricordi quando teorizzavi che doveva richiamarti lei?! HORROR!!!


----------



## Old alesera (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ok!
> 
> Ricordi quando teorizzavi che doveva richiamarti lei?! HORROR!!!



ah vabbè non posso comunque in generale chiamare sempre io.....vedremo come va da giovedi in avanti


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Nel dubbio chiama.

E nel dubbio, presentati con un fiorellino. Che fa fine e non impegna.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

si ma non rinuncio comunque ai miei sogni. 

io in africa ci vado comunque!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nel dubbio chiama.
> 
> E nel dubbio, presentati con un fiorellino. Che fa fine e non impegna.


I fiori no, ti prego....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I fiori no, ti prego....


 
no no niente fiori......per me lo trovo esagerato è solo una seconda uscita nessuno mi dice che sia interessato!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ma non rinuncio comunque ai miei sogni.
> 
> io in africa ci vado comunque!


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I fiori no, ti prego....


perchè? ti pare un impegno troppo gravoso un fiore?
mah..


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

si si ripeto è una bella persona ma mi sono fregato una volta con la ex....ma anche lei mi ha detto che non bisogna mai rinunciare e anche per questo mi è piaciuta

giovedi voglio stare bene sereno e senza ansia.

lei è un tipo tranquillo, camminate e semplicità


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè? ti pare un impegno troppo gravoso un fiore?
> mah..


 
per me no ma mi pare prematuro!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè? ti pare un impegno troppo gravoso un fiore?
> mah..


sì, per me è troppo impegnativo.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> per me no ma mi pare prematuro!





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì, per me è troppo impegnativo.


un fiore impegnativo???
la madonna.
non siam proprio più abituati ai gesti genuini ...


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un fiore impegnativo???
> la madonna.
> non siam proprio più abituati ai gesti genuini ...


 
il mio gesto genuino è che ne so far sedere la cagnetta dove vuole

non obbligarla a niente non forzarla e  un fiore può metterla in imbarazzo da me potrebbe volere solo un'amicizia...


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un fiore impegnativo???
> la madonna.
> non siam proprio più abituati ai gesti genuini ...


La seconda volta che ci si vede?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il mio gesto genuino è che ne so far sedere la cagnetta dove vuole
> 
> non obbligarla a niente non forzarla e *un fiore può metterla in imbarazzo da me potrebbe volere solo un'amicizia..*.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La seconda volta che ci si vede?


 
ma anche la prima.
stiamo parlando di un fiore.
mi pare normale e gentile che un uomo si presenti con un fiore.
non ci vedo impegno di nessun tipo


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

potrebbe dirmi ma che ti sei messo in testa??


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche la prima.
> stiamo parlando di un fiore.
> mi pare normale e gentile che un uomo si presenti con un fiore.
> non ci vedo impegno di nessun tipo


Io sì.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

io pure


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

bene.
non portate fiori allora


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

ma credo di essere un tipo molto romantico, ma dopo.......

mi piace regalare fiori, serenate e sorprese doc...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> potrebbe dirmi ma che ti sei messo in testa??


 non è anche questa una strategia? rapportarsi a lei solo nei termini massimi possibili senza esporsi troppo. 
non rischiare due di picche, non rischiare di tenerci troppo o mostrarsi troppo attaccato..... 
Se la vuoi chiamare, chiama, se ci vuoi uscire, esci, se vuoi portare un fiore, un cioccolatino, una poesia (ehm... vabbè magari no) fallo!!! 
Insomma, osare vuol dire anche rischiar eil ridicolo, ma noi donne vogliamo UOMINI in grado di osare! E unodi noi non ha tutti i torti quando dice che dovresti metterci più piglio: non buttartici addosso, però un pò di iniziativa in genere è gradita e lei è adulta: se vuole diversamente basterà che lo dica!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma credo di essere un tipo molto romantico, ma dopo.......
> 
> mi piace regalare fiori, serenate e sorprese doc...


 dopo cosa?
aver ricevuto conferme?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è anche questa una strategia? rapportarsi a lei solo nei termini massimi possibili senza esporsi troppo.
> non rischiare due di picche, non rischiare di tenerci troppo o mostrarsi troppo attaccato.....
> Se la vuoi chiamare, chiama, se ci vuoi uscire, esci, se vuoi portare un fiore, un cioccolatino, una poesia (ehm... vabbè magari no) fallo!!!
> Insomma, osare vuol dire anche rischiar eil ridicolo, ma noi donne vogliamo UOMINI in grado di osare! E unodi noi non ha tutti i torti quando dice che dovresti metterci più piglio: non buttartici addosso, però un pò di iniziativa in genere è gradita e lei è adulta: se vuole diversamente basterà che lo dica!


 
ma io non mi forzo  appunto

l'ho invitata è SOLO la seconda volta mi pare eccessivo e non lo faccio un gesto così perchè non mi va ( e Uno altro che fiore poterebbe....un ortaggio...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    sono sereno e non è una strategia è il mio modo di fare
ti invito se ci stai bene...voglio vedere lei come si comporta...come fanno tutti
le cose si fanno in 2 non con la fantasia!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dopo cosa?
> aver ricevuto conferme?


 
dopo aver iniziato una storia!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma io non mi forzo appunto
> 
> l'ho invitata è SOLO la seconda volta mi pare eccessivo e non lo faccio un gesto così perchè non mi va ( e Uno altro che fiore poterebbe....un ortaggio...:condom
> 
> ...


 anche questo è vero. 
ma tu te la senti di correre il rischio di cadere, anche faccia nel fango? Magari per una nuova delusione o per un rifiuto?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche questo è vero.
> ma tu te la senti di correre il rischio di cadere, anche faccia nel fango? Magari per una nuova delusione o per un rifiuto?


 
no non voglio correre e basta

ho la mia partenza in primis e se mi dicessero di scegliere lei o il Sudan sceglierei il Sudan.


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no non voglio correre e basta
> 
> ho la mia partenza in primis e se mi dicessero di scegliere lei o il Sudan sceglierei il Sudan.


Beh , l' hai appena conosciuta e poi il Sudan rappresenza un'esperienza lavorativa importante per te . Non paragonerei le due cose , sopratutto adesso !
Francamente Ale , ti consiglierei di vivertela serenamente , con leggerezza , senza troppe pippe mentali  . E' iniziata bene , poi si vedrà !


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Beh , l' hai appena conosciuta e poi il Sudan rappresenza un'esperienza lavorativa importante per te . Non paragonerei le due cose , sopratutto adesso !
> Francamente Ale , ti consiglierei di vivertela serenamente , con leggerezza , senza troppe pippe mentali . E' iniziata bene , poi si vedrà !


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no non voglio correre e basta
> 
> ho la mia partenza in primis e se mi dicessero di scegliere lei o il Sudan sceglierei il Sudan.


 non era questa la mia domanda, ma piuttosto: te la senti di rischaire di innamorarti così tanto da non voler più partire? te la senti di esporti e dire 'ti amo' e sentirti rispondere col silenzio? Te la senti di metterti in gioco, di lasciare libero il cuore e vedere dove va e seguirlo? Non dico che tu ora debba provare tutto questo, ma solo se ti sembra un rischio troppo grosso o accettabile.....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non era questa la mia domanda, ma piuttosto: te la senti di rischaire di innamorarti così tanto da non voler più partire? te la senti di esporti e dire 'ti amo' e sentirti rispondere col silenzio? Te la senti di metterti in gioco, di lasciare libero il cuore e vedere dove va e seguirlo? Non dico che tu ora debba provare tutto questo, ma solo se ti sembra un rischio troppo grosso o accettabile.....


 
non lo so ho bisogno o avrei biosgno anche io di un pò di zucchero ma non so se sarà la volta giusta

P.S. ci siamo sentiti dato che giovedi fa brutto tempo......porterà la cagnetta io mi sono  mosso per trovare posti al coperto per il pomeriggio e la sera. 
mannaggia come sono organizzatore dentro


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non era questa la mia domanda, ma piuttosto: te la senti di rischaire di innamorarti così tanto da non voler più partire? te la senti di esporti e dire 'ti amo' e sentirti rispondere col silenzio? Te la senti di metterti in gioco, di lasciare libero il cuore e vedere dove va e seguirlo? Non dico che tu ora debba provare tutto questo, ma solo se ti sembra un rischio troppo grosso o accettabile.....


 
tutti prima di tutto vogliamo essere amati.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non lo so ho bisogno o avrei biosgno anche io di un pò di zucchero ma non so se sarà la volta giusta
> 
> P.S. ci siamo sentiti dato che giovedi fa brutto tempo......porterà la cagnetta io mi sono mosso per trovare posti al coperto per il pomeriggio e la sera.
> mannaggia come sono organizzatore dentro


 ti ha chiamato lei o l'opposto?
COme giovedì piove?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mannaggia!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non lo so ho bisogno o avrei biosgno anche io di un pò di zucchero ma non so se sarà la volta giusta
> 
> P.S. ci siamo sentiti dato che giovedi fa brutto tempo......porterà la cagnetta io mi sono mosso per trovare posti al coperto per il pomeriggio e la sera.
> mannaggia come sono organizzatore dentro





alesera ha detto:


> tutti prima di tutto vogliamo essere amati.


 io questo lo avevo capito: vuoi essere scelto, stavolta.
Vuoi che lei si esponga. 
Va bene, eh?!?! sia chiaro! Va bene, ma lei deve saperlo.
Far chiarezza in te serve per trasmettere la giusta visione di sè agli altri! 
Potresti dirglielo con serenità :'sai, io in amore do moltissimo e l'ultima volta sono stato così scottato che ora vorrei ricevere, anche, capire che i miei sentimenti sono ricambiati prima di fare troppi passi in avanti e vedere che li ho fatti da solo.' In un discorso generale ci sta bene....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti ha chiamato lei o l'opposto?
> COme giovedì piove?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


 chiamato io dato che piove...........ho pensato alla cagnetta!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chiamato io dato che piove...........ho pensato alla cagnetta!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io questo lo avevo capito: vuoi essere scelto, stavolta.
> Vuoi che lei si esponga.
> Va bene, eh?!?! sia chiaro! Va bene, ma lei deve saperlo.
> Far chiarezza in te serve per trasmettere la giusta visione di sè agli altri!
> Potresti dirglielo con serenità :'sai, io in amore do moltissimo e l'ultima volta sono stato così scottato che ora vorrei ricevere, anche, capire che i miei sentimenti sono ricambiati prima di fare troppi passi in avanti e vedere che li ho fatti da solo.' In un discorso generale ci sta bene....


 
si vediamo lei come è disposta, certo mi fa piacere abbia accettato l'invito a distanza di pochi giorni.......poi vediamo se da segnali...se non li dovesse dare lo dico già ora non la inviterei più


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


>


 
bè credo abbia apprezzato per lei è come una figlia!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Novembre 2008)

Ale sono veramente contenta!
Vai!!!!


----------



## Nordica (11 Novembre 2008)

Si ma adesso per favore togli quell'avatar orrendo!

sei disgustoso!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

è Jabba mica uno qualsiasi.....


----------

